
Ebola outbreak: Virus mutating, scientists warn - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31019097
======
nitin_flanker
I studied a patent[1] filed by National Institute of Health. The patent
application talks about the recent study that has established that passive
immunotherapy is a tractable approach to Ebola virus treatment pre- and post-
exposure.

The invention provides an isolated humanized [2] glycoprotein pre-fusion core
that has more than 95% similarity to a human antibody framework region. It
also comprises of the different heavy chain and light chain CDR sequences.

[1] [https://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/12/11/us-health-
dept...](https://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/12/11/us-health-dept-files-
patent-for-improved-ebola-treatment/) [2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanized_antibody](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanized_antibody)

